# 2 questions on the dell inspiron mini 9



## mwinkel (Oct 21, 2008)

ill make this one short.
Q1. Do you think that Microsoft office can be installed and ran efficently on the inspiron mini 9, or more importantly in my case, can excell and word be installed and ran efficently on the insprion 9?
Q2.If Q1 is yes, would you reccommend purchaseing this item for running excell and word, and to check e-mail and surf the web on my school campus on their wireless network and thats it, no other activity or programs above that?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'll make you really short. I see you have registered again after being banned.

Goodbye again.


----------

